# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Tiny Fishes for Nano Tank

## byleo

Hi, does anyone know the names of those micro fishes like the celestial pearl danio (not buying them, supporting anti-extinction cause) available in Singapore? Thinking of getting a couple for a nano tank. Saw some costing like $40 at C328 before!! May get them if feeling rich, but would like to do more research regarding those tiny tiny fishes. Please help. Thanks!  :Wink:

----------


## Quixotic

It really depends on your setup actually. What kind of setup are you planning for your tanks?

Freshwater? Brackish water? Planted? Fish only tank? Single species or community tank? What is the size of your tank? I presume it is 1 feet or smaller.

Fishes like the Boraras spp. or smaller Tetras are generally great for nano tanks. Some of the Boraras spp. include _Boraras urophthalmoides_, _B. maculatus_ and _B. brigittae_. Tetras like _Hyphessobrycon amandae_ and _Axelrodia riesei_ are nice additions to the nano tank as well.

Do a search in the forum or Google for these. More information on the kind of setup you planned for would enable the forummers to provide better advice.

----------


## byleo

I'm planning a small cube tank, about 7 inches in all dimensions, i've put in some jade sand bought from C328, a piece of wood with some slow growing moss, a few bits and pieces of leftover hair grass all over the empty space. Not planning to put in any filter, although that might change because i've got a spare, and no C02, maybe just some flourish excel once in awhile. I've put some pellets in already, some excel, some ferts from crappy brand and anti-algae solution from same brand. No fish inside, but already crawling with planaria and a tiny snail bout 2mm big? Planning to leave it alone for maybe a week or 2 before putting some fishes bout 1cm big. Maybe about 3-4 to eat mosquito larvae. Yeah hope it works, any advice about this would be greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance!  :Grin:

----------


## byleo

Wow all those fish that you mentioned look amazing! Especially the _B. brigittae_!. Yeah i might settle for those. Any idea wat kind of price range they're in? _B. uropthalmoides_ look good too. Googled for _B. maculatus_ but only came up with toads though. Thanks for your help Quixotic!

----------


## Quixotic

At 7 inches in dimension, that is a nano cube alright. I would have preferred a larger tank as they generally do better in larger numbers, but it isn't a problem.

But since you are not planning on a filter (I don't know one that fits that size anyway), it should be as lightly stocked as possible (probably no more than 3 of them) and preferably with more plants.

Off the top of my head, you can consider Boraras, Microrasboras (e.g. _M. nana_, _M. gatesi_, _M. kubotai_) or _Sundadanio axelrodi_ as they max between 2 to 4 cm.

_B. maculatus_,
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ight=maculatus

_M. nana_, _M. gatesi_
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=18432

_Sundadanio axelrodi_
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=27013

----------


## byleo

Ah ok so that's a _B. Mac._ I should have searched for Borara instead of just B. hahaha silly me. Anyway thanks for all the great information man! Really appreciate it. Just wat I had in mind. A heavily planted tank with a couple of beautiful fishes. A pity the celestial pearl danios are endangered. I would have loved to get them instead. Know of any breeders who are willing to sell some?

----------


## Youjin

I got 20 exclamation points in a 2.5 gallon tank and they are gorgeous.

http://www.pbase.com/ebn/exclamation_point

----------


## Wackytpt

They are known as Boraras urophthalmoides.

----------


## Youjin

Wackytpt - you are right !

----------


## baranne

Are there 2 types of urops? I noticed there are one type with orange strip and another with yellowish strip. And the yellowish strip is bigger sized.

----------


## Wackytpt

Are you talking about Boraras Merah?

----------


## baranne

No I am not... if you refer to the link provided by Youjin (http://www.pbase.com/ebn/exclamation_point) there is also 2 pictures showing different colouration of the strips. Pardon for linking to the pictures, I just wanted to illustrate this.

I also have these 2 types in my tank and I do not think it's due to the colouration of the photos.

----------


## Quixotic

Possibly geographical morphs. There are supposedly some differences in the different geographical populations.

I have some that are exactly like the pictures above in my tank, one of them look very much like the first one. The body shape don't look quite the same as the second one as well.

Initially, I was wondering if this is a _B. brigittae_, but the exclamation dot is too distinct not to be _B. urophthalmoides_.

----------


## Anthen

> No I am not... if you refer to the link provided by Youjin (http://www.pbase.com/ebn/exclamation_point) there is also 2 pictures showing different colouration of the strips. Pardon for linking to the pictures, I just wanted to illustrate this.
> 
> I also have these 2 types in my tank and I do not think it's due to the colouration of the photos.


hi.. i do have them recently and they are called mosquito boraras..

----------


## Quixotic

Mosquito boraras are generally referring to _B. brigittae_ and exclamation point boraras are referring to _B. urophthalmoides_.

Some websites and LFS do not know necessarily know how to differentiate them, so some confused _B. urophthalmoides_ with _B. brigittae_ and labelled them as mosquito boraras.

If the exclamation dot on the caudal fin of fish is very pronounced, it should really be _B. urophthalmoides_.

Best to avoid common names and use scientific names instead.  :Grin:

----------


## blackBRUSHalgae

Try the 1cm Danionella Translucida?

----------


## byleo

sweet. thanks man

----------


## Shaihulud

One of those Indostomus crocodilus might be interesting as well.

----------


## dh101

> One of those Indostomus crocodilus might be interesting as well.


Nice fish! Where are they available at?

----------


## Quixotic

_Indostomus_ sp. come in irregular shipments, not often found. Start a new thread in Aquatalk if need to.  :Smile:

----------


## Ibn

Those are indeed exclamation points from my pbase gallery.  :Smile: 

The two different colors are from the same batch and locality. Males have more of orange in the striping vs. less in the females and that's what you're seeing in the pictures.

----------


## greenD

There is an excellent website on mini fishes here:

http://www.minifische.de/minifische.html

its in german but you should still be able to pick out the names of these.
go to the top of the page and all small size fish are listed in their respective families.

i love this reference page, as it has a really great selection of fish!
enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## Quixotic

That website is available in English. Click on the Union Jack on the left side.

----------


## waterfaller1

> One of those Indostomus crocodilus might be interesting as well.


Can you give me more info on this fish please? I have an opportunity to purchase some, and want to know how they compare to Indostomus Paradoxus-Armoured Stickelback? The latter I have one for over a year.
Thanks :Smile:

----------


## Shaihulud

Me? I have no idea actually, bought one of those long ago, but am unsure if it is _paradoxus_ or _crocodilus_, disappeared in my 2ft planted tank and have not seen for more than a year, I think it died. The tank has since been home to other inhabitants.

----------


## waterfaller1

Got my six and added them yesterday. They are great. These guys love live grindal worms and golden pearls in the 50-100 micron size.

----------

